# Bosch manuals



## Leifs1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hello does anyone have a manual for Bosch POF 500 A or POF 600 ACE ? Don't know if these ever was sold in US. I have googled around with no luck.

Rgards Leif


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

this may help

Bosch Oberfraese POF 600 ACE pdf free ebook download from zeichnung.galaparts.de

http://www.bosch-pt.co.uk/download/ACC_ROUTING_GB-en.pdf

Where to find user manual for Bosch POF 500a - FixYa

==


----------



## Leifs1 (Dec 16, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> this may help
> 
> Bosch Oberfraese POF 600 ACE pdf free ebook download from zeichnung.galaparts.de
> 
> ...


Thank's Bob for the links. I have been there before with no luck. The first link gives me a split drawing for parts but without part numbers. If one tries to download you get a PDF downloader which then is stopped by my AVG virus program.
2. link is only a list of accesories and the Bosch pages find nothing :sad:


----------

